# how should I buy my premiere? FW, Amazon or Ebay?



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I am new to the Tivo world, and I should have my stupid tax money in like a week. So I am getting a Premiere XL, Lifetime, and probalby an extended warranty.

So if I go straight to TiVo it is $928.99 after tax for just the XL & Lifetime

now Ebay has a "new" XL and lifetime for $834.90 and free shipping:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-X...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a86ce1e3

couldn't I add the extended warranty later on from TiVo right?

or Ebay has lifetime by itself for $359.90

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Lifetime-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335ba7ccaa

then Amazon has that $50 deal

and and I haven't signed up for a FW account yet to do the math on that end...

too many choices 

anyone bought a "new" tivo off of Ebay before?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

No! But I bout the lifetime upgrade from ebay and was quite pleased for the savings on my HD Series 3!!!!!


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

Well if you don't get any discount directly from Tivo for being a previous customer this is what I would do.

Buy from Amazon and get the $50 VOD credit. You can't use FW or any other cash back going this route as Amazon does not participate in any cashback program.

Use a credit card that doubles your warranty like Amex. Have had great experience with it so far.

Then purchase the lifetime via ebay but go thru bing.com (search something like "cheap wii" and look for the cash back link which should give you 8% back from your Buy It Now purchase. Remember it has to be Buy It Now with paypal option. This should $28.72 back.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i didn't think about Bing.... good idea


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

If you buy from Amazon, get your own affiliate account and get 4&#37; back.


----------



## techdiva (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree with wesbc's Amazon recommendation to get the Amazon VOD $50 credit. Plus, if you purchase with the Amazon Card, you can get 6 months free financing with NO interest (on any direct Amazon purchase with one item in order over $149). AZ also has a fairly good price (currently bouncing between $38-$40) on the Wireless G dongle.

Lifetime Service discount ($100 off): http://www.retailmenot.com/view/tivo.com

These all worked for me quite recently. Purchased Premiere & dongle @ Amazon (via Amazon Card) on 3-31-10. Activated my Lifetime service from the TiVo website on 4-5-10 and received the $100 discount using the Retailmenot code.

Of course, more experienced posters may have come across better discounts. Whatever you decide, I hope you get a good deal!


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks, I don't need the wireless, so that deal would be even better for me


----------



## topnet2008 (May 26, 2010)

well amazon is much better







:up:


----------



## HD4me2 (Sep 23, 2007)

topnet2008 said:


> well amazon is much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed Amazon has a promo code for 3 months free service on a 1 year subscription. Good until Aug 31 with the purchase of either Premier models.


----------

